# Grasfroschlaich umsiedeln ?



## Moderlieschenking (20. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute einmal eine Frage.
Ich baue ja zur Zeit meinen Teich um, eigentlich wollte ich ja das Wasser bereits
heraussen haben bevor die ersten __ Frösche ablaichen.
Jetzt ist mir aber ein Grasfroschweibchen zuvorgekommen.(Seit 2 Tagen ist das Eis erst weg)
Da ich aber nicht die nächsten 3 Monate warten kann, bzw. will, dachte ich mir, ich
setze den Froschlaich um. Ich hätte noch ein Maurerschafferl in das ich den Froschlaich
vorübergehend unterbringen kann.
In 4 Wochen so hoffe ich, wenn dann der Umbau abgeschlossen ist, kann ich ja dann den
Laich wieder in den Teich zurücklegen.
Was haltet ihr davon, oder welche anderen Tips könnt ihr mir geben.
Anbei ein Foto vom Grasfroschlaich.
LG Markus


----------



## Joerg (20. März 2011)

*AW: Grasfroschlaich umsiedeln ?*

Hi Markus,
Kübel sollte dafür ausreichen.
Mach den Wasserstand nicht zu hoch, damit sie noch gut an die Oberfläche kommen.

Viel Erfolg als Froschzüchter
Jörg


----------



## canis (21. März 2011)

*AW: Grasfroschlaich umsiedeln ?*

Hallo Markus

Das wird schon gehen. 

Nur musst du bedenken, dass du in vier Wochen wahrscheinlich keinen Laich mehr haben wirst, sondern bereits Junglarven oder gar Kaulquappen. Diese brauchen ausreichend Platz, letztere sogar noch Futter (Algen).


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. März 2011)

*AW: Grasfroschlaich umsiedeln ?*

Hi Markus,

Algen müssen nicht unbedingt sein. Kaulquappen fressen auch ganz normales Fisch-Flockenfutter (da ist auch alles drin was sie brauchen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. März 2011)

*AW: Grasfroschlaich umsiedeln ?*

danke für die Tips,
dann werde ich den Froschlaich in den nächsten Tagen in ein Maurerschafferl umquartieren
und mich mit dem Umbau beeilen, damit die Kaulquappen dann den großen Teich genießen
können.
Ich hätte sogar Algen, die kann ich ja dann in das Schafferl geben.
LG Markus


----------



## Hüslischnägg (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Grasfroschlaich umsiedeln ?*



> in ein Maurerschafferl umquartieren




Hallo Markus

Was ist denn ein Mauerschaffl?:?

Ich habe Froschlaich (od. __ Kröten?) umgesiedelt, weil mir die Bergmolche immer allen Laich gefressen haben. In ein kleineres Aquarium. 1/3 mit Wasser gefüllt und Inseln aus Steinen reingebaut, 2-3 kleine Pflanzen mit Sand eingesetzt (sie lieben sie und fressen daran). Ich habe jeden Tag einen kleinen Wasserwechsel gemacht, (ist wichtig und hängt mit dem Wachstum der Kaulquappen zusammen) und auch, dass das Wasser nie zu warm wurde im Sommer. Das Aquarium habe ich mit einem feinen Lochfolie abgedeckt. Endprodukt ist das beigefügte Foto.


----------



## Armatus (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Grasfroschlaich umsiedeln ?*

Hallo,

ich musste meinen Krötenlaich auch umquartieren, wegen der Fische  geht ihnen soweit gut, wichtig ist sauberes wasser.

lg


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Grasfroschlaich umsiedeln ?*

Hallo Jacqueline,
ein Maurerschafferl ist ein Behälter aus Kunststoff, der auf dem Bau von den
Maurern hergenommen wird. In dem wird dann Mörtel oder auch Zement oder Kalk
eingefüllt.
Inwzischen hab ich 12 Laichbälle wovon ich noch 6 im Teich habe, einen im Ufergraben
und die restlichen 5 in den Schafferln.
Im Teich sind bereits die ersten Kaulquappen unterwegs, da aber nun bereits der Teich gut
zur Hälfte leer ist sind die Versteckmöglichkeiten nicht mehr so gross, aber ich brauche 
minimum noch eine Woche bis ich den Folienwechsel durchführen kann.
LG Markus


----------



## Hüslischnägg (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Grasfroschlaich umsiedeln ?*

Danke, zu bist zu beneiden mit sovielen Laichballen.


----------

